# Trouble deciding between 2 TBs--Need opinions



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't say that I'd take any input from a trainer who would brag about jumping 3 1/2- 4 feet with a horse "without much training" all that seriously.
Have you actually ridden either/both horse(s)? Have either/both been vetted? How much training HAS each horse had?


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

The "trainer" is at the racetrack. His wife was basically just riding in the off season and she was put back into race training in the spring. She has had no true "under saddle" training other than whatever the wife taught her over the winter. I apologize if I made it sound like someone has done something with Mare #1 other than her racing life. Mare #2 has only been raced.


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

I am looking at them tomorrow--they have 2 different trainers and as far as i am concerned have had no training other than racing. They can't be ridden by me due to racetrack rules.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Did they mention which rules? I have no clue with US racing but over here the only rules I could think of that would prevent them from racing would be the warning-off of one of the parties (trainer, owner etc), two bleeding incidents (EIPH - exercise induced pulmonary hemorrhage, or bleeding from the lungs) or consistently failing to load in the barriers and losing it's barrier certificate. In the first case I'd avoid due to dodgy people, second case I'd avoid as you don't want a horse dropping out from under you during an event, and third I'd avoid because they clearly don't like confined spaces and are possibly a nightmare to float or wash in a bay. Just my $0.02, and as I said I'm unfamiliar with the rules of US racing.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just quickly glancing at them. I like horse number 1 better. The only thing I'm not liking about her are her pasterns. But I think she has a nice topline. Beautiful head and neck. I really like her chest and shoulder. And she looks to have a powerful hindend.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Agree, CLaPorte - also don't like how camped under #2 is. But hard to tell with #1 as it's not a proper side-on shot.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I like # 1 better - she's really nice/


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

race tracks in USA do not allow nonrace people to ride horses on the property due to liability. Plus a TB on the track isnt going to be oe that will have slow well collected gaits nice head set etc etc They are trained for one thing only SPEED. Obviously they are rideable or they wouldnt be racing. But a OTTB when bought needs to be let down for a period of time that time depends on the TB itself. I highly doubt they jumped the horses as that would risk injury to the horse who is suppose to race and make money. A word of caution if you never bought a OTTB directly from the track you need to watch for any signs of possible doping up. Some will dope a horse up enough to show nop lameness or exciteability ( dangerous tendancies ) 
Now as for which one I would choose hmmmm
I dont like either one of them due to the lower legs Being from the tracks myself ( growing up around the track ) There is something I just dont like about their legs Both have long pasterns but 2nd has a toed in front foot atleast it appears to be the first horse not only long pasterns but long toe Im seeing bumps where there shouldnt be bumps. I would in my opinion keep looking.
JMHO

TRR


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OP is that 2nd mare named castleInTheClouds? If so I wouldnt be paying no 2K for her. JMHO I see better ones in NE canter

TRR


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like number 1 better. More depth of hip and a little better top line and seems to have better hind leg angles. Just my $0.02.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

wondering what you thought when and if you saw them in person? Overall I like no 1 better. Just put together better for eventing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Number 2's feet are all different shapes and sizes; the left front worries me a bit. Her hip is alright but a bit small, though I like her stifle placement. Her shoulder is nice and she has a great short back. Her hocks are VERY straight which worries me a lot for soundness. 
Number 1 has very long pasterns and long toes with under-run heels ... This is a horrible combination that could predispose her to navicular changes. She looks like a running QH, not a TB. Her tail set is really low and she **** near has the diaper butt QH thing going on. She has a bit of a sucked up wasp waist. I like her shoulder and neck. She has a very open, odd hind end angle.. Her stifle is very low, creating a very wide angle backwards then an odd angle up to the LS. 

How do they move? I strongly suggest getting a PPE with X-rays on anything that's raced; it may save you money and heartbreak down the road. 
Overall, after looking harder at both, I would be tempted to pass on either. Number 1 because of her pasterns and feet, and number 2 because of her back legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Neither looks to me, IMHO, like a great jumping horse, but #1 is more athletic and more balanced, but only more balanced that #2. She is a great example of why it's hard to tell and Appendix QH from a TB bc of the QH'y HQ's.
She is also camped out behind and requires a LOT of collection work to keep from wearing out her front legs.
They are BOTH wasp-waisted, unfortunately. I would keep looking.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
I don't know much about conformation. I would personally pass on both. I think of the two the first one is the nicer. She is just a little more eye catching. I would pass because I can't think of anyone who trains race horses that would allow them to do jumping in their off season. I am talking standardbred or thoroughbred. The risk of leg injury is huge, particularly when you are talking about those heights 3-4 foot. The joy your spouse gets at bombing around a pasture over jumps is not going to be worth the financial risk. I would pass because the story does not make sense.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rookie, I've known a couple of racehorses that had careers on the side - having said that, I doubt it's the norm but I'm not shocked. (The height and manner does bother me though, no argument there!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe the jumping was over that half wall they are pictured next to. They never really said anyone was on her when she jumped.:wink:
#1
Don't all TB's in race condition have thin flanks?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I might have missed what your level of expertise is but in the UK the racehorse rescues are actually warning people not to buy OTTB's direct from trainers or from bloodstock sales unless they have the relevant experience to rehabilitate them as so many are getting into real difficulties and the horses just ending up being passed around auction yards
We have had two that ended up being really useful jumping/hunting horses - one by Nijinsky that we paid the vast sum of 100GBP for but another little mare with Secretariat/Northern dancer lines was so screwed up mentally and her legs so damaged from racing on hard ground that we bred 3 wonderful foals from her and then decided to have her euthanised. I know that conformation does matter but the one that jumped really superbly - 5ft was nothing to him - had the most awful shape and used to almost plait his legs as he walked along. He had a great calm nature which makes a big difference in retraining them
There are people selling really cheap TB's at present that are already retrained so 2K seems a lot to gamble on something that might not work out for you.


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

i wud say mare 2 is much better put tigether just needs building up from racing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Mare 1 is my pick. Very strong looking and balanced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I like horse #1 from the elbows up. Those tiny legs and long pasterns really worry me, especially since you want to jump.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I see number one as a hunter type and number two more as a snappy jumper. I rode at a stable as a teen whereby one could pick the horses apart conformation wise but they were the best, most consistant jumping horses in a large city and half of them were off the track. The sooner a horse leaves the track the easier it is to train. They are usually the ones that drag their heels and show no promise.


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a quick follow up......#1 toed out on the right front by about 2 inches and her feet haven't been done in......a long while. At the trot her back fetlocks were really close together. Very sweet girl but just not sold on her. The kindest, patient eye though---I could easily see her with a junior who just wants to have a playmate. As far as her jumping.....she was turned out in an arena and there were a few jumps set up and she just starting jumping them on her own. After watching her for a few minutes, they tacked her up and she apparently loved it. The trainer wasn't trying to brag about her talents or show he didn't care about proper training---I think it was just a spure of the moment idea. He said they took her over 2 or 3 jumps and that was it.

#2 I never really took too hard a look at. She just wasn't very personable from the get-go (for me anyway) and I *need* a horse with a personality. No vices and pleasant, just nothing set her apart from the crowd and since it was dinner time, I didn't want to waste the grooms time is parading her around.


----------

